# Ovulation pain cause by trigger shot before IUI...?



## Fliss44 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

just wondering if anyone might be able to help me.  I'm on my first round of IUI and gave myself the trigger shot on Thursday night.  I thought I'd got off lightly with all the drugs (suprecur and gonal f) until I woke up at 4am this morning in agony.  During a normal cycle I get ovulation pain and as I've potentially got three follies trying to escape, I'm wondering if that's what's causing the pain.  Has anyone else experienced this?  Took some paracetamol and went into the hospital this morning and had my IUI.  Still in pain though and wondering if anyone else has experienced this and how long it might last!

Thank you.

xx


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Fliss
I had my IUI this afternoon and I also had some ov pain from the trigger shot. I still have a bit of pain now and my stomach is a bit swollen. The ov pain was a bit worse than I though it would be, but not unbearable.

Good luck
sarah x


----------



## Fliss44 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Sarah.  Mine started about 4am of the morning I was having the IUI and subsided at around 6pm, so it was around 14 hours of discomfort on and off.  All gone now.  Just trying to be patient with the 2WW!

Hope you're feeling OK.

x


----------

